# wpa_suppicant for wired connection and 802.1x authentication

## dman777

My work is now requiring users to authenticate through wired Ethernet with 802.1x authentication. Since I use Gentoo at work, I  am in a bit of a crunch....

My ethernet device is eno1. When I run 'wpa_supplicant -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -i eno1' I get:

```
ioctl[SIOCSIWMODE]: Operation not supported

ioctl[SIOCGIWRANGE]: Operation not supported

ioctl[SIOCGIWMODE]: Operation not supported

ioctl[SIOCSIWAP]: Operation not supported

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Operation not supported

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODE]: Operation not supported

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Operation not supported

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODE]: Operation not supported

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Operation not supported

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODE]: Operation not supported

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Operation not supported

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODE]: Operation not supported

ioctl[SIOCSIWSCAN]: Operation not supported

Failed to initiate AP scan.
```

In my config file I have:

```
      network={ 

                key_mgmt=IEEE8021X 

                eap=PEAP 

                identity="user" 

                password="password" 

                }  

 
```

I don't have a problem using wpa_supplicant on ISP's at coffee houses...but I am using wifi there and not 802.1. Any suggestions on how to get this to work, please?

----------

## WorBlux

I'd try calling it with -Dwired and or adding ap_scan=0 to the config file

----------

